# Hairless Chihuahua!



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I just wanted to update you n Tyke's hairloss. It turns out he does have the blue dilution alopecia. So he has been losing hair but isn't going to suffer in any other way.

His breeder and th evet are pretty baffled at how this happenned. This tends to happen with blue to blue breeding. Its best to breed a blue or dog with blue in its backround with one that has NO blue in its backround. However, my breeder did the latter and yet this still happenned. The other 3 pups all shades of blue like Tyke hdo not have this problem. It is not entirelly understood why this happens and it CAN happen even with good breeding. This is something you may want to think about if you are considering a blue Chihuahua.

The breeder has been so nice. She apologized like a million times and offered me a full refund and a huge discount if I ever wanted to trust her with the purchase of another puppy. She is not going to breed this pair of dogs together again just in case. I am of course keeping my "little genetic freak" (As my vets office calls him 1/2 jokingly) She said that was very nice of me and that the large price reduction on an additional puppy any time in the near or distant future still stands. I love Tyke so much and truly believe she isn't a bad breeder so some day I may take her up on that! He came to me with no worms and is very healthy. He has no heart murmor and has great patellas etc (very healthy in every other aspect!)
OK so here are pictures to show you the change

Here is Tyke 1 lb and 1 ounce and furry at 12 weeks:










5 Months 1.7 lbs and hairless!!










I know some people will think he isn't so cute hairless but I think he is adorable!! His skin is soo soft. Of course before I got into Chis I got Keera my Hairless Chinese Crested so obviously I already like hairless dogs LOL. He may be naked but he's a happy healthy boy and his momma loves him all the same!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

wow, what an odd thing happening.
he is TOTALLY adorable though. I too have a softness for hairless dogs.
its a good thing you don't live up in canada though, poor babe would freeze even with multiple sweaters, my furred Chi hates winter as it is.
You'll HAVE to post more pics hes just so darn tootin cute!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think he's cute too!

I did a lot of research on CMA because my Koke lost all her hair too. Then we found out she had Demodex. After the Demodex got cleared up, the only thing that grew back was her fuzzy undercoat which is brown.
She was a blue longcoat. Her top coat has never grown back in, so I think she has the CMA also. She does still have some blue hair on her face though.

I usually put t-shirts on her in the summertime so she doesn't get sunburn and I have lots of sweaters for her now that it's cold.

Take good care of that little baldy


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Will his hair ever grow back or will he always be hairless?
Hair or no hair... Tyke is too darn cute!!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Ms P I would love to see pics of her! So is she kin dof bald or look slike a short coat with brown hair?

Thanks so much! I think hes still cute hehe. I had him checked for demodex and every other imaginable cause for hairloss. 

My Tyke is permamently bald for life. He doesn't seem to notic or care he has no hair. He fits right in here with my hairless girl. People keep asking me if he is a Mexican Hairless Chihuahua!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Ms P I would love to see pics of her! So is she kin dof bald or look slike a short coat with brown hair?


I'll try and get a pic of her tomorrow when the sun comes back out.
Her hair is not like a short coat, it's really fuzzy. My other chi has the same consistancy undercoat. The topcoat is coarser and straight.
I'm sure I'm not explaining it very good. Maybe someone else that has a long coat knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is still very cute. My Rylie is blue/fawn and I was warned against getting a chihuahua with any blue in it. I would love her just the same if that were to happen, though.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think he is great with or without fur! I have seen hairless chihuahuas before and they are just as precious!! :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I think he's absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow he really is hairless , but still so freakin'cute !!! i would love him just as much as you still do , i like uniqueness in dogs and people .....Your breeder seems a very good one , nature is weird and things like that happen. :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww, hes absolutely gorgeous!!

Now, he needs even more cuddles, to keep him warm 
But i bet he already gets a gizillion already xxx


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Aww hair or no hair tyke is soo cute!! And he seems very happy and healthy, and has a mommy who loves him to bits, so who cares about hair?? lol What a cutie!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

cute little tyke! he is honestly one of the most adorable chis i have ever seen (i love blues!). I think his hairlessness has made him even cuter too. he is gorgeous! id love to see more pics of him. hes still soo tiny! im glad hes doing well


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with everyone else and think he as cute as ever if not even cuter!  Now you have the perfect excuse to buy him all kinds of cute shirts and sweaters. :laughing6:


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Pharoah says from one genetic freak to another...put on a sweater and smile! :lol: :wave: 


I'm not sure if you saw my babys picture or not but he is completely self-colored( except for the white on his feet), with light eyes. Yeh, he's an odd ball too but he's my baby and he knows it! Think of it this way, you'll never have a shedding problem!! And bathing will be a snap! HE IS COMPLETELY ADORABLE! fur or not!


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Awwww, I think he's still super cute!!! How interesting that this has happened to him...makes him even more unique!!!!!  :wave:


----------



## Roxy (Nov 24, 2004)

First of all, I think your baby is still extremely cute!
I wanted to ask you for a favour. I am member of a german chihuahua-forum (www.chihuahua-forum.de). Right now, there is a thread where we discuss the "blue-dog-syndrom". I wanted to ask you if I could use the pictures of your dog as an emxample. Most of the members there are not really aware of what could happen to blue dogs. 
Please let me know, if you don't mind me using your pictures (only for the above mentioned purpose).

Thank you in advance,
Regula with Roxy


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...I think Tyke is EVEN more special now, i just adore him and think he is still stunning.

Your breeder sounds fab and i would def go back to her.

Thanks for the info :lol: 

Keep the pics coming xxx


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks so much guys! Someone at my work said she would return him because she thinks hairless dogs are gross! Poor Tyke! I will definetly have to take more pics. Sometimes you can't tell he is hairless in th epictures but that pic you can really tell.

Feel free to use my pics. I think it is so important for people to know they are taking that risk when getting a blue dog even when good breeding has taken place.


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

He is *absolutly adorable*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hairless or not, he is still the same dog. He is toooooo cute.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

i think tyke is adorable and very lucky to have such a dedicated owner. :wave: 

I never heard about CMA until after i got Bonnie...and now i worry a lot about it because she's mostly blue, with white markings. at almost 7 months she's still furry...though the fur on the top of her head has always been thin. but i'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He is still such a cutie! And he's SO tiny!!!!! :shock: 

That's so strange that he had so much hair at 12 wks! And none now. He looks so cute though, and your breeder sounds very great!

Meg


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tyke is a cutie!! I'm so glad he has such a loving and dedicated owner. This world needs more people like you!! Yay to tyke for being a happy and healthy puppy, and hairless chi's are just as cute as the hairy ones, so don't let anyone put you down for having a cutie like Tyke!! Do you have any more pics by the way?? :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is Koke, I don't know if you'll be able to see her hair or not...



















Also you can see the scar on her knee where it was operated on.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

She is so so cute! I see what you mean about her hair. Now she is almost a blue chocolate color! Very pretty. My little Tyke still has some hair left but he is mostly bald now. I have him on fish oil suppliments to keep his skin extra soft. I will take more pics of him tonite and post them!


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

I think he is still such a cutie!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I love Tyke!!! Hes amazing hairless or not i love him!!!
Between him and Tiki on this site i sooo want another.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Aw, I think Tyke is adorable. He looks so cute hairless. Besides, it makes him even more special and unique. I can't wait to see some more pics. :wave: Koke is so pretty too.


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I love him! He is so cute!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I've never seen a hairless chi before! But I think he's really cute! :love2:

I did know that with the blue colour, you have a risk on getting hair/skin/..diseases.. 

Now you really have a good excuse to dress him up nice and warm :love3:


----------

